# Disque dur HS - Mais ou faire réparer ?



## kaos (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir ,

Depuis ce soir mon macbook pro n'arrive plus a démarrer et fait un bruit de féraille rouillée.

Je voulais savoir ou allez vous faire réparer vos machine à Paris car je ne comprend pas trop le délire des Génius / est ce qu'ils réparent ?

Sur le net on me propose un rendez vous la semaine prochaine  c'est une blague ?
c'est au Loure , mais je veux pas prendre rendez vous si ils ne réparent pas ...
Je vois le truc arriver , 2 semaines sans ordis ... niveau taf , ça va etre compliqué a gérer ...

merci d'avance .


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Janvier 2012)

au pire tu peux te prendre un nouveau dur et faire une copie de ton time machine dessus!
puis être ainsi plus patient sur la reparation ou le chgt du dur (APPLE ne repare pas les durs)


----------



## kaos (25 Janvier 2012)

Pas de time machine ;( des sauvegarde manuelles 

là surtout ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est ou aller ....

Peut être appeler apple demain ?


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Janvier 2012)

APPLE ourra t'indiquer par telephone où se trouve le reparateur agréé le plus proche!


----------



## kaos (25 Janvier 2012)

grave !!!!

du coups j'ecris avec mon bon vieux iMac G4 ... je l'ai mis dans la chambre , j'avais oublié son poid 

Et le mot de la fin ... Sauvegardez ! bordel sauvegardez


----------



## M2oSa (26 Janvier 2012)

kaos a dit:


> grave !!!!
> 
> du coups j'ecris avec mon bon vieux iMac G4 ... je l'ai mis dans la chambre , j'avais oublié son poid
> 
> Et le mot de la fin ... Sauvegardez ! bordel sauvegardez



Va chez Apple sans rendez-vous, explique leur ton probleme, tu risques rien


----------



## Deejay-Joe (26 Janvier 2012)

Au pire change l'hdd toi même, ces tout con a faire 
Sauf si tu est sous garantie laisse apple faire ce sera gratuit


----------



## pimousse42 (26 Janvier 2012)

Tu as quoi comme macbook pro ?
Si c'est un unibody, le remplacement du disque c'est 10 vis à enlever.
Si c'est un modèle plus ancien, c'est plus compliqué.

Si ta demande de  réparation c'est le changement de disque, apple fait. si c'est la réparation du disque en lui-même apple ne le fait pas.


----------



## C@cTuS (26 Janvier 2012)

M2oSa a dit:


> Va chez Apple sans rendez-vous, explique leur ton probleme, tu risques rien



Ne va pas chez Apple ( un Store ) directement car ils vont te rembarrer si c est le disque dur . Ils ne remplacent pas de disque dur sur une machine hors garantie, ils renvoient obligatoirement sur un centre agréé .


http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/locator...y=FRA&lat=48.856614&lng=2.3522219&gCountry=FR

S'il est sous garantie , prends rendez vous dans ce cas là . Dans un centre agréé ,ça sera certainement plus rapide , car pas de rendez vous à prendre, et surement mieux fait ..


----------



## maxime.renard (27 Janvier 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> 
> Depuis ce soir mon macbook pro n'arrive plus a démarrer et fait un bruit de féraille rouillée.
> 
> ...



Le Genius Bar, c'est le comptoir à l'Applestore où Apple répare ses ordinateurs, avec du matériel d'origine Apple, des experts Apple et un service Apple. Tu vois comme ton mac c'est bien par rapport aux autres ordis ? Ben le Genius bar, c'est pareil par rapport aux autres SAV, c'est Apple 

Pour la question du rendez-vous il faut effectivement en prendre un car il y a vraiment beaucoup de monde... Mais tu y es franchement bien accueilli, avec ou sans rendez-vous (sauf que sans... ils vont simplement t'en donner un, t'auras gagné un aller-retour pour rien puisque tu peux le faire depuis internet). 

Je te recommande chaudement d'aller chez Apple faire réparer ton mac ! 



C@cTuS a dit:


> Dans un centre agréé ,ça sera certainement plus rapide , car pas de rendez vous à prendre, et surement mieux fait ..



Je vois un rendez-vous pour après-demain matin à l'Applestore Paris-Opéra... Je ne suis pas sûr que ça aille plus vite. En revanche, ce qui me paraît plus clair, c'est que ça ne peut pas être mieux fait que par Apple eux-même. J'en ai fait l'expérience. 


Dans tous les cas, fais gaffe à ne pas aller chez un revendeur qui n'est pas vraiment agréé par Apple ! Parce que là, t'es pas sorti de l'auberge


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

je suis pas tout à fait d'accord, 
un agréé APPLE connait son métier et il peut fournir un travail très très correct avec un délai très court!

bon maintenant y en a des bons et des mauvais! 

sur TOULOUSE j'en ai trouvé un qui ne se charge que des sites industriels gérés par des machine APPLE et donc ça a pas une gueule d'APR mais le mec est super et réparer tout tout de suite!

pour exemple: il m'a reparé ma carte mère (chgt standard) pdt que j'attendais ds la salle d'attente 

je pense pas qu'un genius puisse te faire cela!


----------



## maxime.renard (27 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> je suis pas tout à fait d'accord,
> un agréé APPLE connait son métier et il peut fournir un travail très très correct avec un délai très court!
> 
> bon maintenant y en a des bons et des mauvais!



Je crois que ce n'est que ça... Si t'en as trouvé un bon c'est une bonne chose, mais quand on ne connait pas je pense qu'il est plus prudent de s'adresser directement à Apple. 

Pour ce qui est de la réparation pendant que tu patientes... J'étais à l'Applestore Opéra (justement) il y a deux semaines, ils m'ont fait une réparation pendant que j'attendais dans le magasin  (écran désaxé, ça se voyait quand je fermais l'écran, c'est moche... Mais n'empêche qu'il faut démonter-remonter l'écran)


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

tous les APR que j'ai fait m'ont mis des delais de 1 à 2 semaines donc je pensais que c'etait monnaie courante chez eux!


----------



## C@cTuS (27 Janvier 2012)

maxime.renard a dit:


> En revanche, ce qui me paraît plus clair, c'est que ça ne peut pas être mieux fait que par Apple eux-même. J'en ai fait l'expérience.



On est centre agréé Apple , et tu n imagines pas le nombre de personnes mécontentes, notamment de l' AppleStore de Carré Senart qui vienne chez nous suite à cela . On est sur une moyenne de 3 jours pour la réparation , et à l' Apple Store , meme avec un rendez vous je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils te le fassent sur place, surtout s' il y a des données à récupérer ( dans ce cas là hein,  pour un remplacement de HDD ) .


----------



## flamoureux (27 Janvier 2012)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> Sauf si tu est sous garantie laisse apple faire ce sera gratuit



Changer le DD ou la RAM ne fait pas sauter la garantie


----------



## pimousse42 (27 Janvier 2012)

Nous nous sommes pas noté comme centre agréé, mais nous faisons les réparations des mac depuis 20 ans. Seul les remplacement de cartes mères ne sont pas fait par notre atelier.
Un changement de disque cela ce fait dans la journée.
Ce que apple fait dans les Apple Store, ce sont les remplacement de pièces par la même que celle d'origine. Alors qu'un revendeur peut te proposer un disque plus gros si tu le souhaite.


----------



## kaos (3 Février 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses , j'ai finalement été chez ICLG à Parmentier dans le 11 eme .

Ils m'ont super bien accueillis surpris que je n'aille pas dans un app store justement .
Lorsque l'ordi passe pas un technicien on reçoit un sms disant " votre ordi est en cours de réparation etc .." 
Malheureusement le délais sont assez long ... je devrais récupérer mon amour en début de semaine soit 2 semaines pour changer un disque dur .

J'avais pensé a acheter un disque et le faire moi même mais vue le prix des disques dur en ce moment ... je ne vais pas cracher sur un 320 gratuit .

j'ai quand même acheté un 7200 Tm Seagate et je vais mettre en place mes sauvegardes plus minutieusement ( time machine etc .. ), chose que je n'avais pas fais puisque l'ordi était neuf :rose:

Heureusement , mon vieille emac est là pour me consoler ...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sinon , après 9 jours sans macbook pro , on voit apparaitre les symptômes suivants .


Tremblements / ennuie / réveil en sueur la nuit / envie de faire tout faire sur son ordi qui n'est pas là ! pleurnichage / caprice / baisse de la libido / réves qu'on met un SSD de 1 To avec 16 giga de ram / Je me suis retrouvé a jouer avec mon clavier midi non branché !
Je confond la droite de la gauche / perte d'équilibre / ras le bol du boulot / j'ai aussi arrêté de payer mes impôts / je ne sort plus mes poubelles / je me suis fâché avec ma Meuf ... je me suis remis a faire pipi au lit (chuut ! )

Bref , mon mac est au SAV


----------



## macbookeur75 (3 Février 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Ne va pas chez Apple ( un Store ) directement car ils vont te rembarrer si c est le disque dur . Ils ne remplacent pas de disque dur sur une machine hors garantie, ils renvoient obligatoirement sur un centre agréé .
> 
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/locator...y=FRA&lat=48.856614&lng=2.3522219&gCountry=FR
> ...




Apple repare toutes les machines hors garantie en proposant le remplacement par une piece equivalente ou d'origine selon le stock

ils envoient chier personne, que ce soit sous garantie ou non

déjà fait remplacer un dd sur un iMac de plus de 3 ans auprès d'un genius bar, ca m'etait d'ailleurs revenu moins cher que le devis demandé à iclg


----------



## kaos (3 Février 2012)

j'en prends note ... mais bon , mon macbooP est garantie , il n'a que quelques mois


----------



## macbookeur75 (3 Février 2012)

tu prends juste rdv au genius bar, ca peut etre plus ou moins rapide le remplacement selon leur charge de travail

au petit bonheur la chance, soit c'est quasi immediat, soit dans la meme semaine c'est fait

si c'est juste un DD pour une machine sous garantie  ils ont la piece en stock


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Février 2012)

macbookeur75 a dit:


> Apple repare toutes les machines hors garantie en proposant le remplacement par une piece equivalente ou d'origine selon le stock
> 
> ils envoient chier personne, que ce soit sous garantie ou non
> 
> déjà fait remplacer un dd sur un iMac de plus de 3 ans auprès d'un genius bar, ca m'etait d'ailleurs revenu moins cher que le devis demandé à iclg



Bah j' ai ernomement de client qui revienne des Apple Store avec des MacBooks et iMacs Alu hors garantie auxquels le Genius bar a dit qu'il ne changeait pas les disques durs Hors garantie, et nous les renvoie donc ...


----------



## macbookeur75 (3 Février 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Bah j' ai ernomement de client qui revienne des Apple Store avec des MacBooks et iMacs Alu hors garantie auxquels le Genius bar a dit qu'il ne changeait pas les disques durs Hors garantie, et nous les renvoie donc ...



disons que faut relativiser, certains s'attendent sûrement à des remplacements gratuits ou à des prix modiques et repartent des apple store déçus...

c'est aussi le cas pour les opérateurs qui refusent la prise en charge des iphone, les clients se pointent pensant que sans rdv et sans surcout ils repartent avec un iphone neuf...

on voit de tous les cas...


----------



## Azalée (6 Février 2012)

J'avais pourtant cherché, pas trouvé de discussions sur les SAV agréés Apple, les bons et les mauvais sur Paris.
Pour la première fois depuis que je travaille sur Mac (une vingtaine d'années) j'ai eu besoin de faire réparer mon Imac alu qui débloque complètement (hors garantie). Appel chez Apple, ils me donnent les coordonnées d'une boutique agréée. Appel à ce SAV/boutique, ils me font bonne impression, me conseillent d'amener mon mac pour voir ce qu'il a, plutôt que de le jeter et en acheter un autre (de toute façon financièrement et moralement pas mon truc).
Mais voilà j'ai vite déchanté :
Est-il normal qu'ils m'aient fait payer une centaine d'euros au dépôt du mac juste pour établir le devis ? (somme qui serait déduite du temps de main-d'oeuvre s'il est réparable, si non... et bien ce sera ça à ajouter au rachat d'un mac neuf)
Est-il normal qu'ayant déposé mon mac un lundi, celui-ci ne soit arrivé à leur centre technique que vendredi alors qu'à cette date j'aurais déjà dû recevoir mon devis par mail ?
Donc rien que pour examiner la machine et me dire s'il est réparable et à quel prix il faut une dizaine de jours ! Ensuite si j'accepte le devis il faudra encore attendre une bonne semaine voire plus.
Sont-ils tous aussi lents ?
J'attends la suite de l'histoire pour faire un retour d'expérience chez Apple.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Février 2012)

j'ai testé ls SAV de plusieurs boutiques c'est très inégal, pour une prise en charge hors garantie il y a de très bons réparateurs, mais plutôt que de leur laisser faire un devis, si tu connais le source du problème c'est plus simple de préciser à l'avance la réparation souhaitée, et là c'est pas si cher (70 à 100 ) de main d'oeuvre pour le changement d'un disque dur sur un IMAC ce qui compte tenu de la difficulté d'enlever et de remettre la vitre sans poussière vaut largement le coût/coup à mon sens.

Sinon le meilleur testé pour moi a été ALDORANDE


----------



## kaos (6 Février 2012)

IL y a pire ... chez certains , si tu ne viens pas chercher ton ordis au bout d'un mois , il est à eux ! j'ai une copine qui a laissé son macbook un peu trop longtemps ... bon faut dire que financièrement , elle s'en foutait , elle en a racheter un net à zappé celui en réparation / alors qu'il n'avait trois fois rien ... j'étais fou de rage ! pour beaucoup de gens , c'est un salaire entier ...

Mais en général , un devis coute moins de 100 euros , je crois que c'est plutot 30/50 euros ,
il est préférable de savoir a peut pret ce qui est en cause , sinon tu es à leur merci et là , ...
oh , un changement de carte mère .... alors que ce n'était que l'alim


----------



## Azalée (6 Février 2012)

Non justement je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'il a. Probablement le disque dur, conclusion après mes multiples tests avec les CD d'origine/réinstallations et les messages d'erreur  (4MOT/1/40000003:HDD mais non systématique). Peut-être aussi un problème de ventilation. Difficulté de diagnostic car erreurs aléatoires. Bref je compte justement sur l'avis d'un pro (agréé Apple donc). Ce qui m'a ennuyée c'est qu'ils m'ont dit devis sous 5 jours et que depuis ledit jour il ne se passe toujours rien, et leur ton a changé au tél.
Merci pour vos avis. J'attends de voir la suite. 
Désolée je ne poste pas dans le bon endroit, j'étais arrivée là par "rechercher". :rose:


----------



## kaos (6 Février 2012)

c'est quoi ton modéle ?

De toute façon maintenant , tu peux rien faire a part attendre et payer leur devis , mais si tu les sens pas mieux vaut une fois la panne trouvée soit le faire réparer ailleurs soit changer la machine car soyons clair , de nombreux réparateurs se régalent lorsqu'ils voient arriver une personne qui n'y connait rien .

Plus haut dans le fil il me semble qu'un gars a dit qu'il bossait dans un SAV , peut etre lui demander ou il bosse ?

Bon , moi je laisserais mon avis sur ICLG à Parmentier 11 éme si ça peut aider des gens


----------



## kaos (9 Février 2012)

Récupération de mon mac chez ICLG donc ,


Super accueil en boutique 
Réparation assez longue ( presque 2 semaines pour changer le disque dur)
Par contre on es tenue informé par texto de lavancement des réparations 


j'ai récupéré ma machine super propre  Du coup je leur ai laissé un Tips


----------



## Azalée (14 Février 2012)

Merci pour le retour d'expérience chez CLG.

Quant au mien, il s'est mieux fini que commencé : réparation, nettoyage, contacts téléphoniques... tout impeccable, une fois le truc arrivé aux services techniques en banlieue...


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Avril 2014)

Je relance ce vieux fil, parce qu'en deux ans, il peut s'en passer des choses...
Auriez-vous des bonnes adresses pour faire changer un disque dur sur Paris ?

Merci !


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2014)

envoi moi un MP si tu a un disque a changer


----------

